# Livery yards in the st.helens, burtonwood or warrington area?



## Nikkibaby88 (29 November 2016)

Hi I am looking into buying/loaning my first horse but not really seen or heard of many local livery yards in the st.helens area or close by I'm looking for somewhere that would suit me as I'm 27 but as I am new I feel I'd need somewhere that I could get the help or support should I need any but didn't want anywhere that was too over crowded with young teenagers if that makes sense? 
Any suggestions would be very appreciated x


----------



## debbielinder (8 December 2016)

I've messaged you


----------



## debbielinder (8 December 2016)

Tried to message you back but your inbox is full-
Mainly diy but they feed/hay for you in the morning and will turnout. Also offer service if your away or can't get down. Price depends on size of horse. It's not the poshest yard but they are a cracking bunch really helpful good mix of kids happy hackers and people who compete. You can't beat the hacking straight into croxteth park. Give them a ring and they will be able to tell you prices. Stables don't stay empty long 
Debbie x


----------



## embu (7 January 2017)

There is a yard in Burtonwood - Higher Farm I think its called and they had 2 stables empty a couple of weeks ago...  It is on Lumber Lane


----------



## JeffreysMams (23 May 2022)

debbielinder said:



			Tried to message you back but your inbox is full-
Mainly diy but they feed/hay for you in the morning and will turnout. Also offer service if your away or can't get down. Price depends on size of horse. It's not the poshest yard but they are a cracking bunch really helpful good mix of kids happy hackers and people who compete. You can't beat the hacking straight into croxteth park. Give them a ring and they will be able to tell you prices. Stables don't stay empty long
Debbie x
		
Click to expand...

H


----------



## JeffreysMams (23 May 2022)

Hello - could you tell me which yard this is please? Thank you


----------

